# Black Rock Desert and North Rim Grand Canyon



## scottkinfw (Apr 5, 2014)

I am planning a visit to North Rim of Grand Canyon in June this year via Las Vegas. I also want to visit Black Rock Desert with the geyser ( I copied the attached pic from Bing).

Anyone have suggestions for photographing either? On the geyser, I am trying to find out how close I can get, and if there are limitations on viewing angles so that AM or PM would be better. I want to plan for proper lenses and also need to find out about permission and access to the property.

I have one night only that I could get at the North Rim Lodge, so if there are any hotel recommendations in the area that would be welcomed.

Finally, is Brice close enough to get to and spend a couple or three days?

Thanks.

sek


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi Scott.
The canyon is great, if you are there over night you have to do dusk and dawn. If you want to see anything in the bottom you need a long lens, and perhaps obvious but I will say it anyway a wide angle for the view at the top! 
Can't help wih the other destinations, sorry. 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks Graham, I will have it covered then. I will plan to stay a couple of days and of course be there before sunrise and sunset. Would you recommend a 300 (2.8 II) or a 400 (5.6 L) for the long and would you recommend a 14 mm 2.8 Samyang with fully manual ( including focus ) or is the 24- 70 2.8 II Canon short enough?

Also, I don't plan to hike, but may take a mule trip. Any special photo spots to recommend?

Thanks So much.



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Scott.
> The canyon is great, if you are there over night you have to do dusk and dawn. If you want to see anything in the bottom you need a long lens, and perhaps obvious but I will say it anyway a wide angle for the view at the top!
> Can't help wih the other destinations, sorry.
> 
> Cheers Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi Scott. 
I was using a 300D with 18-55 and a Cosina 100-300. I guess that 24 might be wide enough as I was using the equivalent of 28mm but there is always something either side that could be in the shot. I found it was quite bright once the light hit the bottom so the necessity for wide aperture is not so high, and the bottom is practically pitch black before the light hits it, or perhaps that might be when you want to shoot the bottom.  The 100-300 was a bit short, I would like to go back with my Sigma 150-500 for another look, I was trying to pick out the mule tracks and other paths worn in to the scenery for some reason! 
I have only been the once, and I was being escorted by a friend from Phoenix who was recommending viewing points, we were at the South Rim so North Rim is an unknown quantity.
Thought some more local folks would have chimed in by now! Hope my info, limited though it is, is of some help to you.

Cheers Graham.



scottkinfw said:


> Thanks Graham, I will have it covered then. I will plan to stay a couple of days and of course be there before sunrise and sunset. Would you recommend a 300 (2.8 II) or a 400 (5.6 L) for the long and would you recommend a 14 mm 2.8 Samyang with fully manual ( including focus ) or is the 24- 70 2.8 II Canon short enough?
> 
> Also, I don't plan to hike, but may take a mule trip. Any special photo spots to recommend?
> 
> ...


----------

